# Puppy humping my girlfriend and towel



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Just push him off an say "uh uh". He's just overly excited and that's how he's expressing it. Several of my recent foster puppies loved humping my leg. LOL. They stopped after a few corrections.

By the way, he is precious!


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

fostermom said:


> Just push him off an say "uh uh". He's just overly excited and that's how he's expressing it. Several of my recent foster puppies loved humping my leg. LOL. They stopped after a few corrections.
> 
> By the way, he is precious!



Thanks for the reply. I had a chat with an 'experienced' coworker who said my girlfriend shouldn't really let him cuddle too much. Is this true? I don't cuddle much/at all, and don't have any issues with him humping me. Anytime he's tired (which is always), and if my girlfriend is there, he prefers to sleep on her lap or shove his head between her side and arm. lol


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Walnut_the_Nut said:


> Thanks for the reply. I had a chat with an 'experienced' coworker who said my girlfriend shouldn't really let him cuddle too much. Is this true? I don't cuddle much/at all, and don't have any issues with him humping me. Anytime he's tired (which is always), and if my girlfriend is there, he prefers to sleep on her lap or shove his head between her side and arm. lol


Keep in mind...if you promote that behavior now...you're going to wind up with a 75lb lap dog. While that's what I wanted (I let him on my lap from day one), my wife isn't too thrilled about it.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it possible to have a golden retriever puppy and not cuddle with it? I don't think so.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

DaisyGolden said:


> Is it possible to have a golden retriever puppy and not cuddle with it? I don't think so.


Haha. Yup. That's what I told my wife. The first two nights we had him...I slept with him on the couch (he wouldn't stop whimpering when he was alone). He was only about 5-6 weeks old when we got him.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Sterling Archer said:


> Keep in mind...if you promote that behavior now...you're going to wind up with a 75lb lap dog. While that's what I wanted (I let him on my lap from day one), my wife isn't too thrilled about it.


Yea, I'm a little worried about that. He's a pretty affectionate puppy. You can literally tell when hes upset, tired, happy, lonely, etc. all by facial expression. It's pretty amazing. We're hoping he'll be a little smaller in size. The parents and grandparents where on-site. All were between 60-70lbs. When we chose Walnut, he had the smallest paws in the litter.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

DaisyGolden said:


> Is it possible to have a golden retriever puppy and not cuddle with it? I don't think so.


This is true. :bowl:


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Walnut_the_Nut said:


> Yea, I'm a little worried about that. He's a pretty affectionate puppy. You can literally tell when hes upset, tired, happy, lonely, etc. all by facial expression. It's pretty amazing. We're hoping he'll be a little smaller in size. The parents and grandparents where on-site. All were between 60-70lbs. When we chose Walnut, he had the smallest paws in the litter.


Yup. They're very expressive dogs. Butter is a real trip. When he's outside and wants attention...he'll climb up on the deck, close the gate (lol), and sit there with this bored puppy dog look on his face. At one year, we took him to the vet to be boarded and I had him weighed. 71lbs. I think he's about done.

I can't say that Butter looked big as a puppy (we got him a few weeks before a breeder would have released a puppy). However, by 2-3 month....he had some BIG paws.


----------



## Puppy_To_Be_Named_Later (Jan 26, 2012)

Can I trade you? heh.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Moose use to hump me and his toy "moose". Noone else.. just me. It's more of a domincance thing. He thought he owned me lol.. and in some ways he does. But we would just say "uh oh!" and he just grew out of it. Now he just humps his blanket, which we still correct but as long as it's not me, its ok lol.

Our friends 4 months old GR humped Moose the other day. The look on his face was priceless.. it was almost like he was saying "um mom? is this really happening..what on earth is she doing!" Clearly she thought she owned him lol.


----------

